# Vote for critter camp!



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been voting every day for this woman to be in the top 5 in the pepsi refresh contest to win 50,000 dollars for great ideas that "refresh" the world. This woman adopts animals that are abandoned, have illness and can't be adopted out, or animals with aggression. She has everything from macaws, to fennec foxes, hedgehogs, sugar gliders and even a marbles arctic fox that couldn't be rehabilitated. If you look through her channel you will see how many animals she has saved. She specializes in exotics but also has bunnies and guinea pigs. I would really love for her to be able to help more animals, and i'm sure after you see her videos you would love for her to win as well. Her non profit organization is absolutely amazing.

Here's a link to her channel.
http://www.youtube.com/user/CritterCampMom

Here's a link to vote.
http://www.refresheverything.com/crittercamp

Please vote!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

amazing.. voting now!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Panda. She also doesn't need to win just get in the top 5 so EVERY vote helps. PLEASE VOTE GUYS!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I voted!


----------

